# preg test question



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi everyone today I went to have my preg test results done at my hospital after having a medicated fet. I didn't have a blood test it was just a urine test( it was a bfn). I've read that other girls have had blood tests is it just different at each hospital, could I have asked for a blood test aswell. anybody know pleasexxkitxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Kitty

so sorry you got a BFN hun   my hospital only offer urine tests but i'm not sure about others maybe you could could ask if your af doesn't show up 

pam xx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hello saphy75 thanks for your reply,all the best to you best luck for 2006 with adoption plans,happy christmas xxkitxx


----------

